# slave cylinder leaking again



## Wilson750 (Dec 8, 2020)

My 2006 gto slave cylinder is leaking again. This the second one I have tried on the car this week. I keep getting drips at the bell housing area and fluid on ground. Its the second LUK brand slave. Any help or ideas what is causing the leak?


----------

